# freeloader



## Davincix

No estoy seguro pero creo que la palabra Freeloader = lambón

¿Podría alguien ayudarme?


----------



## SDLX Master

Primera vez que veo la palabra lambón, pero en cualquier caso, freeloader es una persona que se aprovecha de una circunstancia determinada para beneficiarse de ella sin que le cuesta nada. Por ejemplo, existe tipos que les encanta meterse en las recepciones de las bodas sin ser invitados y se la pasan de lo lindo bailando, bebiendo y comiendo.

Acá en Perú los llamamos, "frescos" o "sinverguenzas" y más coloquialmente, "camarones" o "conchudos"


----------



## Metztli

Hola Davincix!

Yo no sé q' es un "lambón"... pero sé que freeloader es un abusivo, logrón, arribista, ventajoso... si eso es ser lambón, entonces vamos por buen camino.


----------



## juddth

*free·load·er* 
_s._ _jerga_ parásito. 
persona que vive de los demas 
saludos!


----------



## Davincix

Exacto! En República Dominicana llamamos lambón a quien le gusta beneficiarse de los demás.  Tambien se le da connotacion de una persona que le gusta agradar a otra persona (por ejemplo: a su jefe) para caer en gracia.  Tambien se le dice tumbapolvo.

Cómo se calificaria a una persona segun la segunda connotación?


----------



## K-Milla

Si la persona hace lo imposible por agraderle a su jefe por ejemplo, en México se le dice "lambiscón" o "hace la barba" [XXX le hace la barba a su suegra...]

WordReference:
freeloader=aprovechado


----------



## juddth

Si aqui en mexico es mas como lambiscon, barbero, comenenciero, aprovechado, parasito etc..


----------



## Davincix

Sí, pero cómo se traduciría "lambiscón" en inglés?


----------



## K-Milla

Ay, ay, ay... ya que lo mencionas, si hay una frase pero no lo recuerdo bien. Es algo así como _teacher's boy_... claro, hablando de la escuela..


----------



## lapachis8

Davincix said:


> Sí, pero cómo se traduciría "lambiscón" en inglés?


 
Brown noser

cheers



K-Milla said:


> Ay, ay, ay... ya que lo mencionas, si hay una frase pero no lo recuerdo bien. Es algo así como _teacher's boy_... claro, hablando de la escuela..


 
Teacher´s pet
saludos

Hola:
En México a los freeloaders les llaman gorrones, "ir a una fiesta de gorra".
freeloader = gorrón = aprovechado = abusivo
saludos


----------



## ewsrdfe

En economìa se tiene una expesiòn en ingles que es "free-rider". Su equivalente en español es "gorròn"


----------



## K-Milla

Lapachis, ¡gracias! 

_Slacker/loafer=gandul_ ¿te sirve?


----------



## jlcolmaster

En Colombia freeloader es un conchudo  y un lambón es un asslicker.

Espero que te sirva.


----------



## Cubanboy

Hola. Por aquí a '*freeloader*' le decimos: '*pegagorra*' y la forma verbal: '*pegar la gorra'.*
La Rae tiene registrado: 

*gorrón**2**, na**.*

 (De _gorra_).


* 1.     * adj. Que tiene por hábito comer, vivir, regalarse o divertirse a costa ajena. U. t. c. s.





Saludos.


----------



## SDLX Master

Cubanboy said:


> Hola. Por aquí a '*freeloader*' le decimos: '*pegagorra*' y la forma verbal: '*pegar la gorra'.*
> La Rae tiene registrado:
> 
> *gorrón**2**, na**.*
> 
> (De _gorra_).
> 
> 
> *1. *adj. Que tiene por hábito comer, vivir, regalarse o divertirse a costa ajena. U. t. c. s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos.


 
Algo que también decimos por acá es *"comechado"*, que viene a ser la fusión de comer + echado (acostado); es decir, recapitulando, estamos hablando de un _*"fresco, sinverguenza, camarón, conchudo, comechado, gorrón, vividor, rata, basura, otorongo*_ (término local usado mucho para referirse a los congresistas de la patria)_*"*_ y sin importar el uso regional, creo sinceramente que la sabiduría popular ha sabido etiquetarlos porque se lo merecen.


----------



## Fantasmagórico

¡Qué interesante! Conocía el tema "Freddie The Freeloader", pero nunca se me había ocurrido buscarlo en el diccionario.
  En Uruguay le llamamos *garronero*.


----------



## Luterano

Hola,

Estoy buscando una palabra español que puede comunicar las connotaciones de la ingles, _freeloader_. Un _freeloader_ es una persona que siempre toma y nunca devolva. Puede ser una persona que vive con alguien al expenso del otro, siempre pide cosas, es perezoso, etc.

¡Gracias por sus respuestos!
Tratando no ser un _freeloader_,
Luterano


----------



## Moritzchen

Vividor, aprovechador.


----------



## Driven

Mis suegros (de Peru) dicen "conchudo".


----------



## Luterano

Gracias Moritzchen y Driven.


----------



## parhuzam

He escuchado.... "gorrón"

gorrón2, na.
(De gorra).
1. adj. Que tiene por hábito comer, vivir, regalarse o divertirse a costa ajena.


----------



## Luterano

Gracias, parhuzam.


----------



## SilDV

Driven said:


> Mis suegros (de Peru) dicen "conchudo".


 
En Argentina es una palabra muy fuerte y vulgar. Yo me quedaría con "vividor".


----------



## Luterano

Gracias SilDV. He usado _aprovechadores o vividores_.


----------



## padredeocho

Mira a esos patéticos abusivos, logrones, arribistas, ventajosos, parásitos, lambiscones, barberos, comenencieros, gorrònes, conchudos, *fresco sinverguenzas, camarones, conchudos, comechados, gorrones, vividores, ratas, basuras, otorongos*__, garroneros
 
Okay, a guy is looking at long welfare line, and says, "What a bunch of freeloaders!"  Which of the above words would be readily understood by the majority of Latin Americans?  THANKS!


----------



## Kibramoa

*MX:*
*#1:  aprovechado*, 
*otras:* parásitos, lambiscones, gorrones, vividores.


----------



## padredeocho

Thank you!!!


----------



## Moritzchen

I would understand _aprovechador, parásito_ and _vividor. _


----------



## Mate

Moritzchen said:


> I would understand _aprovechador, parásito_ and _vividor. _


I agree.


----------



## Fernita

Moritzchen said:


> I would understand _aprovechador, parásito_ and _vividor. _


 
Igual que Mate, I would also understand those three words.

¡Felicidades Moritz!

Hoy me llamó your sister twice! Please, call her before the end of the year.


----------



## nitpicker12

actually "lambón" is a suck up. That's the right translation or a "brownosing" Freeloader is like "mantenido", not lambón. None of the above seemed right.


----------

